# Cool bike lift



## Tom O (Aug 17, 2021)




----------



## francist (Aug 17, 2021)

Sure beats the heck out of the ubiquitous CanTire motorcycle jack, doesn’t it.


----------



## John Conroy (Aug 17, 2021)

I wonder which cost more, the Hyabusa or the lift


----------



## CalgaryPT (Aug 17, 2021)

British infomercials always sound less sleezy than American ones. You actually believe what they say.


----------



## PeterT (Aug 17, 2021)

I agree PT. I was watching a Tormec sharpening video, feeling intrigued... so many accessories... soft comfortable words... relaxed.... even sleeeeepy.... The dog must have sensed something wrong, she barked just as I was entering CC numbers & snapped the trance.


----------

